# New holland Tc30 Hydro noise



## Jake67ss (Feb 27, 2020)

Hello, I'm new to the forum. Was looking for some advice with my tc30. Bought the tractor last winter from a gentleman thaowned a landscaping company, he had passed away and his family was selling all equipment. Not knowing much about tractors, I did not notice at the time but the hydros seemed to make a winning noise.. after using alot, I began to notice the loud noise . I changed the large filter under the seat and drained the hydraulic oil, but not much change. Wondering if there are screens possibly plugged that I dont know about. Also, in low gear it's not as loud, but when I use the loader, it wines still. In High gear, I can smell a burning type smell when I first push the pedal.
Any advice is taken, I really hope it's not a hydro pump.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Jake, welcome to the tractor forum.

Is this a hydrostatic transmission (HST) or manual transmission?


----------



## Jake67ss (Feb 27, 2020)

Hydrostatic trans.




harry16 said:


> Howdy Jake, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Is this a hydrostatic transmission (HST) or manual transmission?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

See attached parts diagram. I see two filters.....

https://www.messicks.com/nh/58343?sectionId=10355&diagramId=58343_323513

Jake, Is this noise you hear like a "fluid squeal" that gets worse as the tractor runs for a while? Is it quiet when you first operate the tractor? It might be that you have a suction leak in the suction line to the pump?? O-ring leaking? When the squeal gets louder, pull the hydraulic dipstick and look for tiny air bubbles entrained in the hydraulic fluid. This can be hard to see.


----------



## Jake67ss (Feb 27, 2020)

harry16 said:


> See attached parts diagram. I see two filters.....
> 
> https://www.messicks.com/nh/58343?sectionId=10355&diagramId=58343_323513
> 
> Jake, Is this noise you hear like a "fluid squeal" that gets worse as the tractor runs for a while? Is it quiet when you first operate the tractor? It might be that you have a suction leak in the suction line to the pump?? O-ring leaking? When the squeal gets louder, pull the hydraulic dipstick and look for tiny air bubbles entrained in the hydraulic fluid. This can be hard to see.


It doesn't seem to get better or worse with a warm motor. The noise is a high pitch whine.. I'd hate to think with only 1000hrs, the hydrostatic pump is shot.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't forget to check the second filter. 

I copied the following from a post on the TBN forum:
"New Holland thinks this might be the problem

Series TC SERIES TRACTOR CLASS 2

Description HYDRAULIC NOISE
Symptoms Hydraulic noise or squeal on units equipped with optional two spool remote valve for front end loader or other front mounted implements.

Causes 1. Harmonic vibration in steel pressure lines connecting the hydraulic manifold block/diverter valve and the remote valve. or 2. Front wheel drive shaft outer shield is dry and is contacting the drive shaft.

Noises 1. Replace the steel pressure line, PN 86526868, connecting the diverter valve to the remote valve and the steel pressure (power beyond) return line, PN 86526869, connecting the remote valve to the diverter valve with locally fabricated hydraulic hose. The hose acts as a hydraulic dampener reducing the hydraulic squeal.

Noises 2. Driveline noise. Typically mistaken for hydrostatic transmission noise.
Front wheel drive shaft shield contacts the drive shaft. This happens because the drive shaft shield grease fittings are often missed, during routine maintenance. We see this complaint often in our shop."


----------



## Jake67ss (Feb 27, 2020)

Any diagram you know that shows all the filters and tubes?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is a loction for some parts diagrams.
https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr58343
You should search the internet for a dealer that sells the "Owners ManuaL". This is something, I believe all tractor owners should have to ensure that maintenance and operation is done correctly. Perhaps ask the family that sold the tractor to you if they still have any manuals or books that are associated with your tractor. No harm in asking.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

https://www.messicks.com/nh/58343?sectionId=10355&diagramId=58343_323513


----------

